# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Russian names and toponymy

## Ilya Kudriashov

Hi

If you need some assistance with russian toponymy/names, I'll be happy to help you

----------

